# Actually felt confident going shirtless in public swimming pool



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, first of all, I don't have abs at all, well I'm going there. I am quite slender and thin except for a layer of belly fat at my stomach. U could even say that I have a curvy body(well not as curvy as JLo or Beyonce). When I removed my shirt and started walking around the edges of the swimming pool, I was extremely insecure and uncomfortable. I was expecting everyone to laugh at me hysterically and say "Oh my god you have a girl's body! You freaking sissy!" But as I continued walking around everyone was busy doing their own thing and swimming, they didn't give a **** about me. From there, I started feeling more and more confident because no one was judging me. This proved to me that people aren't as judgemental as I thought they would be.


----------



## LK 89 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm happy for you. I get nervous about taking my shirt off too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Ok, first of all, I don't have abs at all, well I'm going there. I am quite slender and thin except for a layer of belly fat at my stomach. U could even say that I have a curvy body(well not as curvy as JLo or Beyonce). When I removed my shirt and started walking around the edges of the swimming pool, I was extremely insecure and uncomfortable. I was expecting everyone to laugh at me hysterically and say "Oh my god you have a girl's body! You freaking sissy!" But as I continued walking around everyone was busy doing their own thing and swimming, they didn't give a **** about me. From there, I started feeling more and more confident because no one was judging me. This proved to me that people aren't as judgemental as I thought they would be.


Of course they would not care. You are young. There is still time to bulk up.


----------

